# I feel fear when I look at my cousin



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know why. But he scares me. There's something strange about him. I don't know why. He keeps on obsessing over my hair and like threatening to tattoo me. He scares me.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

tell him to fuck off, idk haha, i dont wanna put things in ur head, but uh, maybe try to socialize with him, find a friendly side of him, and maybe itll go away


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

My cousin stole 20 bucks from me, I don't like him either.


----------

